# abnormal tsh



## kimb

i am having trouble finding a dx code for abnormal tsh. help please.

i looked under abnormal and under findings.


----------



## lphillips

Under abnormal it states for "test results without manifest disease - see Findings, abnormal". Looks like 794.5 or 796.4. Sorry, not that much help.


----------



## mkj2486

I have been using 790.99. 794.5 or 794.6 is for abnormal function study.  If the test result came from blood I would use 790.99.


----------



## tammyboyer

*ABNORMAL tsh*

dx CODE IS 790.6.  TSH is considered a blood chemistry (CPT 84443); therefore code 790.6 "abnormal blood chemistry, other.......would be appropriate.


----------



## lajames

if a patient has an abnormal tsh, I think you can code hypothyriod or hyperthyroid depending the result.


----------



## Kahiwa

Thanks tammyboyer!  Your reply was very helpful!


----------



## mitchellde

lajames said:


> if a patient has an abnormal tsh, I think you can code hypothyriod or hyperthyroid depending the result.



No you cannot.  Only the provider may diagnose based on the lab results.  As a coder you are not qualified to determine the diagnosis based on an Abnormal lab.


----------



## sguzman1

mitchellde said:


> No you cannot.  Only the provider may diagnose based on the lab results.  As a coder you are not qualified to determine the diagnosis based on an Abnormal lab.


My doctor just use the up arrow with tsh next to it, LOL but i wish my doctor would just state a dx instead of arrows and signs. Anyways thank you, that was very helpful to me, i know we cannot dx based on lab results, i wish they would either state hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism LOL, ill use the 794.5


----------

